# The worst reasons for breeding your mare.



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Background to the thread:

A response to a question I asked on Facebook this morning.

Rules for joining in:

This is a generalized thread, NOT I repeat NOT intended to be personal, but a collection of thoughts in one place.

OK, my beautiful Emmy, who I posted about on a local trainers board this morning.



> *I have a gorgeous arab mare, well started a few years back under English saddle, but has had a couple of years off. She is highly reactive, read scaredy cat, but is getting better as we work together on the ground. I would like to start her again western, and am debating the pros and cons of sending her out to be restarted, or working with her myself with a trainers help.
> 
> I think it may be better for us to keep building our relationship, but am only to well aware if my shortcomings as a rider. IF I do decide to send her out it would need to be the right person, this girl is basically kind and willing, and I wouldn't want her to be pressured in the wrong way.
> 
> Talk to me of trainers that may help her start again and get confidence in herself, or the pros and cons of her and I working with someone to get confidence in each other.*


one of the responses I got included this.



> Also there is ******* My current full time working student that's amazing as well but has her hands full with ours right now.
> Trying to get *****https://www.facebook.com/connie.kuipers.7 Out here!
> Then we can take on more
> *
> Also has this mare had a foal, cause this can really settle down mares.*


My bolding.

I did have to point out, that while I would love to have a foal from her, and I already have a stud picked out for her, the fact that I have a youngster already, and don't need another means that I don't want to breed her for a keeper foal. I also can't see that she has much to add to the current market, I would rather breed her IF she achieves something than just as a way to possibly calm her down.

Oh, and I can 60 days under saddle for her just for the cost of the stud fee, without all the other costs involved. :wink:

What others get to you?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol, years ago I had a moody, sometimes perfect, sometimes witchy, maiden mare. At shows, I would either walk away with High Point or nothing, depended on her mood. I bred her and her mood swings stopped but only when she was pregnant, and of course I only showed her in the first few months of her being bred, after the foal was weaned, she went back to being her moody old self. So that reason would be not a permanent cure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I want my children to experience the miracle of birth.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

"I want a foal for my kid to grow up with." That will make their bond so super duper speshul and they'll love each other forever :wink:.

Or, "I want a piece of my mare before she gets too old". Yep, because every baby is a carbon copy of their mother LOL. I've also noticed that most the folks who "just want a piece of their beloved mare" own a mare that is nice enough...but nothing really spectacular....in _any_ way.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I think if a person has a full intention on breeding a horse, and picks the stud on nothing but color because you want X color foal, that's poor decision making. I mean, don't get me wrong, go ahead an have your preferred color! But take everything into account BEFORE the color. It's perfectly reasonable to want a blue roan stud, and to look around for a great stud with great confo in the color you want - but to just look for any Blue Roans and find the one that looks the best color wise so you can have your pretty colored baby... Not very wise to me.

As a side note - I can see this thread potentially becoming very heated, despite your warnings. Let's keep it civil, people. 

Also, I just noticed the thread is "Worst reasons for breeding you mare," and I answered "Worst reasons for breeding." My bad. It kind of still applies... But I can't delete my post so it will stay here!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Whoa, what a crazy reason to settle down a horse, lol. Josie actually went from miss sweet and innocent to miss bratty cathy when she had her foal. She was good as long as he was with her, but when you rode off without him, it'd stress her out. Since then, shes had more of an apt to bond to a horse and look for said horse when we ride off alone, lol, so I'd say she didn't really settle down at all! 

Is such a statement even valid? I've had so few bred mares, I can't make that judgement. Josie did change a bit in her personality sometimes throughout her pregnancy, she is still the same horse after giving birth as she was before. 

****, I just can't believe someone would say something like that! Forget training, lets breed her to calm her down!! xD


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Some people do that... there was this nasty mare that they bred just to get her to calm down rather than face her aggressive issues. She'd kick people without any real indication of a warning.

I was very stern with her and she NEVER struck out at me. And I'm the only one that could get her to trot/move out. She was very lazy and sluggish with others. I'm pretty sure it was her being stubborn...

She did mellow out after having a baby...for a bit. Then she went back to kicking people, biting people, and refusing to move out. Except for me


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i hate when people breed their horse because it is unrideable, whether it be crazy or broken down from bad conformation. its one thing if they were in an accident and got injured that way, but mystery lameness and bad confo/feet is a huge NO !


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

A lot of people think that TU. IMPO it's like saying lets have a baby because it will make me calmer! *headdesk*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The one that bothers me most is "I just want to keep a piece of my mare because I love her sooooo much." Nevermind she's a conformational train wreck, or is a who knows what/hasn't been tested. To those I silently ask "What if you lose the mare you love so much and end up with a pita orphan goal that you can't give away?". 

Or untrained, unsound mares. Well she went lame let's turn her into a baby factory. Never understood that one at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

How bout just cus a foal would be SO darn cute to have around the place!

Cus said foal is going to not grow, not need to be educated and def won't cost any money. Not to mention it will just remain adorably cute in the paddock while it frolics around in the long grass.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh-oh!!

I just remembered one that was actually seen here on the forum a few years ago.

People wanted to breed their mare because they felt she needed to "have a job". Never mind that she was lame for some unknown reason or that they couldn't ride her without risking serious bodily injury...or that she was a rescue with unknown bloodlines....and she had less than stellar confo.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> A lot of people think that TU. IMPO it's like saying lets have a baby because it will make me calmer! *headdesk*


:rofl::rofl: Good point:


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Green horse people wanting a foal so they can "raise it right" and "train it how they want it". I literally have to walk away.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Shoebox said:


> As a side note - I can see this thread potentially becoming very heated, despite your warnings. Let's keep it civil, people.


Becoming heated is fine, becoming personal isn't:wink:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

My neighbor told me to breed my stallion to my mares to calm the stallion down, said cross would be unsaleable in the market right now even though he is a fantastic stallion in all ways and has colour on top.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

A while ago I was talking to a friend about being so afraid of losing my mare. And how I was thinking about looking up her 3 foals she had (before I owned her) to see what they're like. (Purely curiosity)One is a pali stud that's still in my hometown so it wouldn't be hard.. 


My friend proceeded to tell me that I should just breed her again....really now.

A. She's 21....I WILL NOT breed an older mare EVER AGAIN. Period.

B. She does nor have the best Confo anyways.

C. There is NO market now so I could more than likely byy either of her babies or an offspring of the stud for much cheaper/ much LESS stress and heartache.

D. I was just talk if about being sad when I lose her and her immediate answer is BREED HER.....it flustered me to say the least.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If I buy my own stud pony for $300 and breed him to my friends' ponies for $500 each, I can breed him to my own mares for free and sell the foals for $500 each and make a ton of money! I won't worry about shots or feed increases or vitamins or ultrasounds or any of that silly stuff, because horses have had babies in the wild for hundreds of years.

Heck, why don't I buy two stud ponies? Double the profit!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the worst reason for breeding, is..

People who keep mares/fillies, with whole colts/stallions, because they are too lazy to separate them or have too many horses to separate.

Or..

People who keep a colt with his dam after 6/7 months old, because "He wouldn't breed his mother, would he?"

Lizzie


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Come on now, why spend all that money _buying_ another horse when you can just _make_ one for free? :twisted:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wish you could make a profit of stallion lol, we have two neither up for stud and neither covering any of my mares this year. Though I suppose doubling a huge negative number makes it lower so yeah we double the profit lol.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Oooh. Why not breed her? I got her almost free from Craigslist or the kill buyer auction. I can make some money with her foals.

Or...

My neighbor has a stud and he'll let me breed my mare to him - for free!

Lizzie


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooh, or "S/he's this speshul rayre perlino with splash and 2 blue eyes, because s/he's such an _awesome_ color, s/he _definitely_ deserves to reproduce".


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Ooh, or "S/he's this speshul rayre perlino with splash and 2 blue eyes, because s/he's such an _awesome_ color, s/he _definitely_ deserves to reproduce".


 
Last year I watched a guy leave his mares out on a fescue pasture and when time came for them to foal not a single mare had a drop of milk. They were never vetted etc. Seven of the foals died only a couple days after being born. He bred for color. I have never seen such beautiful foals hit the ground. Because the mares didnt come into milk he just said "they will once the foals start trying to nurse". Despite all our efforts he didnt listen to us or anyone else and didnt try to bottle raise them. he just let them go. All for color....:-( He let seven foals die. Seven foals within a month of each other. He wanted color, he got it but he never did right by the mares and then never tried to help after the births. Just, sad....its disgusting. All for nothing. Just wanted to make some money off some color. Sheesh.....


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

i agree with the people who breed a mare(or stallion) because she's no good for anything else. 
If the horse has:
1)a mystery or conformation related lameness
2)a terrible temperment
3)mental deficiencies
4)a huge conformational defect affecting functionality

it should not be bred. PERIOD. 

Yes, that means the mare thats perma lame for no diagnosable reason, the miserable b**** that has the "beware of horse" sign on her corral gate, the loopy mare you've always suspected of being a few bricks short of a full load and the hammer headed, splay footed, roach backed nag are banished from the breeding shed. Not even the award winning stallion down the road can save those genetics.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Worst reason ever. I challange you to find one worse than this.

"Horsies are endangered species! There aren't enough of them! There are plenty of people that want them, so let's just breed them untill there is a horse for every home!"

(This is the same person who bashed me for wanted to raise my own meat animals. Looked me straight in the eye and said "Support the factory farms.)

And yes, she is blond.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> If I buy my own stud pony for $300 and breed him to my friends' ponies for $500 each, I can breed him to my own mares for free and sell the foals for $500 each and make a ton of money! I won't worry about shots or feed increases or vitamins or ultrasounds or any of that silly stuff, because horses have had babies in the wild for hundreds of years.
> 
> Heck, why don't I buy two stud ponies? Double the profit!


Love your logic. You should have been on Enron's management team and the scandal and resulting bankruptcy could have been avoided:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Kotori said:


> Worst reason ever. I challange you to find one worse than this.
> 
> "Horsies are endangered species! There aren't enough of them! There are plenty of people that want them, so let's just breed them untill there is a horse for every home!"
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that one takes the cake. :shock:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Kotori said:


> Worst reason ever. I challange you to find one worse than this.
> 
> "Horsies are endangered species! There aren't enough of them! There are plenty of people that want them, so let's just breed them untill there is a horse for every home!"
> 
> ...


With that train of thinking, I hope SHE never breeds and reproduces herself!:?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Honestly this happens a lot with cats and dogs too...
"Precious should have JUST ONE LITTER before she gets spayed!"

Substitute "foal" for "litter", and ignore the "spayed" part, and you have a lot of Craigslist vendors xD


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

It's my mare and I'll breed if I want to, breed if I want to, breed if I want to!
You would breed too if.... Okay, enough of that. LOL


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> It's my mare and I'll breed if I want to, breed if I want to, breed if I want to!
> You would breed too if.... Okay, enough of that. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


>


Are you singing? LOL


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Are you singing? LOL


Yea. With my head...and the keyboard

I almost didn't get your post and I recognized the beat....so I reread it...with the tune...much to my dismay


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> Yea. With my head...and the keyboard
> 
> I almost didn't get your post and I recognized the beat....so I reread it...with the tune...much to my dismay


Whew! Thought I'd be old. LOL


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

My BO wanted to breed my mare to 

A.) Calm her down
or
B.) At least get a foal out of her that she could use

I thank god that when she was bred, she didn't take.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

ahh yes the miracle of birth one always gets me. If you want your kid to experience the miracle of birth you should also take them down the shelter to experience the miracle of death that is the result of too many pets and not enough homes. 

The widespread delusion that having won one local low level show makes their horses worth of passing on its genetic material. When that horse needs to be tranquilized for basic work i.e., ear air trimming or farrier work.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

rookie said:


> ahh yes the miracle of birth one always gets me. If you want your kid to experience the miracle of birth you should also take them down the shelter to experience the miracle of death that is the result of too many pets and not enough homes.


Absolutely! I believe everyone who wants to breed any animal - particularly dogs and cats who can have several babies at once, should have to work at least 1 day at a kill shelter. People who breed horses should have to volunteer at a rescue for a few weeks and answer the several phone calls a day they get for horses needing homes.
This will smarten people up pretty fast. 

At our rescue we have 2 colts, both accidents, one we got with the mother who *all fingers crossed hoping she isn't* may be pregnant again. She was kept with studs at a local auction. Her current colt clearly had a horse father, the mare being a smaller pony, her colt can hardly nurse from her anymore! Our older colt was a gypsy vanner/shetland pony cross, with the shetland as the mom. Two very, very irresponsible breedings that proper fencing could have easily prevented.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

PunksTank said:


> Absolutely! I* believe everyone who wants to breed any animal - particularly dogs and cats who can have several babies at once, should have to work at least 1 day at a kill shelter. *
> 
> People who breed horses should have to volunteer at a rescue for a few weeks and answer the several phone calls a day they get for horses needing homes.
> This will smarten people up pretty fast.
> .


Agreed and agreed....not so sure about the last part though. Some people are willfully blinded to the truth.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Some will say, that there are no 'accidental' breedings. All could have been prevented if someone had been responsible. 

Lizzie


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

My ex yard-neighbour :

This mare was a ***** to ride, very nappy (barn sour), had to have remedial shoes, and has now been diagnosed as permanently lame after 5 years of vetting/ultrasounds/x-rays/chiropractic treatment.

But she had "really good bloodlines" so he thought he might breed her.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

"But she's lonely, she would love to have a foal, can't you see that in her eyes?"

Yeah, and in her pinned ears, bared teeth and horrible conformation.. Sure, I can see it..


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Forgot this one...

"All mares want to have a foal. It's their nature to want one."

I suppose they are surprised when said mare, rejects, savages or kills her foal.

Lizzie


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I have to say that these same reasons also seem to apply to a lot of humans...IE..'I had kids because I really like babies'








Sorry just had to use this excellent head desk sign again ;-)


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

*Worst reasons I've come across personally*

First bad breeding reason I've come across: breeding a mare, who had serious back problems and hoof issues, not to mention was so hot you could not saddle her without her breaking out in a sweat and trembling(nearly killed herself every forth of july). Bred so she could get a bigger version of Momma she could ride without worrying about her horse being in pain. Guess what colt has serious problems too!

Second: This one still makes me laugh. A lady bought a bashkir curly colt. When he was 4 she decided it was time to start breeding him to see what he would throw. She told everyone that bashkir curlies were endangered and to please help her save them by breeding their mare to her stallion. The stallion was tiny with horrible conformation and she had people lining up around the block to help save curly horses by breeding him to their mares or more then likely just wanting a free breeding so they could have a foal they could sell for money. The whole thing was insane not to mention those offspring would not be Bashkir Curly horses.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah, Lives2hope, there is whole 'nother barrel of craziness there.

This mare is part of a very rare breed, the lesser spotted, rainbow Indian pony, and we are trying to preserve it. Well yes she may LOOK like a Belgian, but the breed is so rare that we are having to let in horses woth similar characteristics, like errrr functioning reproductive organs.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I got a reason for breeding once that left me scratching my head. A mare was in with this psycho stud at my old barn, she was a sweet mare and I asked the owners why they were breeding her. The response? "Just because". I literally stood there with my confused face on for probably a few moments before I walked away without saying anything. THen they sold the mare to a family with little experience with horses.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

My friend had a stud, she kept trying to convince me to breed my mare with him because "they'd make pretty babies". 

He was a nice enough stud- sweet, well trained, good confo, decent bloodlines... My mare is a mixed breed- decent enough mare, but nothing of breeding quality.

However, what confounded me was she would spout off against irresponsible breeding and she knew I had no money (vet), nor the facilities, knowledge or experience in breeding and knew that my mares "heritage" was completely unknown (all I knew was her stud was absolutely crazy, violent, and was mostly Arabian- my mare picked up some of his attitude- the dam was who-knows-what, though with a calmer demeanor).

I just can't fathom breeding my mare having no idea what may pop out- health or attitude wise (although she's sound and healthy, and with a lot of work has developed a good mind). And with her irresponsible breeding tirades, why she kept wanting me to breed her?? I've seen other foals from her dam, and most came out a complete wreck in most ways.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

*Note* She also went so far as, when she sold her stud, put in the contract that I would have free breeding privileges . Persistent!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Merlot said:


> View attachment 131788
> 
> 
> Sorry just had to use this excellent head desk sign again ;-)


Lol its awesome right?! Haha I love Google. It finds the most ENTERTAINING things


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

The one that bothers Me the most.. even though the mare is a conformational train wreck combined with a garbage dump mind... BUT she has excellent lineage..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

And another..

There is a recession, and the breed I love isn't as popular as it once was, so there are breeders selling up all over and bargains can be had. So I will buy these bargains and breed more. :? I struggle with that one.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

> This mare is part of a very rare breed, the lesser spotted, rainbow Indian pony, and we are trying to preserve it. Well yes she may LOOK like a Belgian, but the breed is so rare that we are having to let in horses woth similar characteristics, like errrr functioning reproductive organs.


Oh my Golden Horse too funny, I just about rolled off my bed reading this. Bashkir Curlies I don't think are as rare as that. I own one fantastic mare, it is true there are not many left out there however they are a closed registration you can only make a Bashkir Curly by breeding to a Bashkir Curly and your foal has to have curls to be registered with the breed. I do however understand trying to preserve a breed will keep both hands and feet fingers and toes crossed for you...and ummm wishing you fertility in all your future endeavors.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Mare is lame for just about everything but I'm sure she is sound enough to carry a foal!

She'll make a great mom so we decided to let her!

I always dreamed about my own foal while playing my little ponies/reading horse books and since she is the mare I have...

I've always wanted a Fresian/Gypsy/whatchamacallit but I can't afford one but I can breed my mare to the crappy one down the road. Perfect solution!

I didn't think she would let her son breed her/or the pony was big enough to breed her.

She is purebred with papers - automatically makes her breed worthy

She is a purdy color

And the list could go on...


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Coz purdy fluffy babeez is so cute in de paddik....


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

HollyBubbles said:


> Coz purdy fluffy babeez is so cute in de paddik....


oh gosh I know someone like this....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A new one, cross quoted from another thread



> Welcome to world of halter horses. It's a beauty pageant. They are not designed to perform, they are designed to look pretty. Don't like it, well that's your issue.


Yeah lets breed with no consideration for performance, because if they fail at looking pretty, well then Findus can always use them :twisted:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I was just coming over here to add that GH. So sad that they want a horse to win for two years and be crippled by the age of 5 if not sooner...


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> A new one, cross quoted from another thread
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lets breed with no consideration for performance, because if they fail at looking pretty, well then Findus can always use them :twisted:


Yeah, I love that one. We don't care if it's HEALTHY for the animal, we don't care if it's sound for anything....as long as it LOOKS pretty!!!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

So the owner's drunk buddies can watch the deed.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I love that logic that if she's super high-strung, just breed her to calm down. Because temperment isn't at least partially genetic or anything and it's not like the crazy mare will be teaching her offspring how to behave and react. I can see during the pregnancy, there might be some truth to the mare calming down, but from what I've heard (never been pregnant), it's not dissimilar for people either. My mom told me that throughout all of her pregnancies, she was super happy and energetic and felt GREAT, so I can see hormonal changes doing something similar in horses... but not as a long term solution to behavioural problems.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I want my children to experience the miracle of birth.


LOL this would be my response to that. "give your child a few years. In today's world they are most likely to experience their OWN birth here soon." Sad, but true.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

In my experience breeding a crazy mare to calm her down only made her more crazy. (I didn't do it nobody point fingers my way) This mare was so crazy her foal didn't want anything to do with her and nursed off the other mare who had a filly on the ground. The foal actually spent most of his time with my mare magic, she was the boss mare and his mother couldn't back her down so he knew he was safe from her crazy if he just stood behind Magic. The mare got crazier and crazier until she finally was sold and guess what the new owners did with her...yup she was a brood mare for them. She was a real nice look girl, conformation wise hard to find fault and stunning when moving, but she was an absolute nut case in the head which I hear a trait she passed on to her other foals, only her first foal was spared that personality.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

o we can all raise babies TOGETHER. 

Facebook post. Luckily nothing came of that as far as I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Double post. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've often wondered if these people realize that something can go awry whereby the mare is lost. It doesn't seem to cross their mind. Or the possiblility of horrific vet bills. Or the possibility of a foal that needs to be put down.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Unfortunately, those are often the same people who spout "But horses have been having babies for hundreds of years in the wild, why should I need a vet, she's not going to have trouble?" and the same people who keep trying to save a foal that really _should_ be put down for his own well-being, putting their own selfishness ahead of his suffering.

IMHO, Munchausen syndrome by proxy isn't limited to children.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

natisha said:


> So the owner's drunk buddies can watch the deed.


Aaaaaand I am inclined to say that again, I know people like this. Isn't it absolutely idiotic what some people find entertaining?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

"I like having babies to show off in the front field so people will stop on the road to see and take pictures"

Got that one the other day! O_O


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

What?! No way...
Granted it would be a nice feeling knowing that people like taking photos of my horse but I don't want that much attention drawn to her. Especially with all the thieving that has been going on around the area..and other shady activities


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

cowgirl928 said:


> What?! No way...
> Granted it would be a nice feeling knowing that people like taking photos of my horse but I don't want that much attention drawn to her. Especially with all the thieving that has been going on around the area..and other shady activities


Yup. She's a local here, with property close to all the tourist traps. So she breeds her 4 mares EVERY year to her stud, throws them in the front pasture by the highway, and basically just had them as lawn ornaments

She also never Sells the babies. She raises them up and breeds them and sells the mares/geldings/studs etc she doesn't want to a local tribe that buys horse meat.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

....wow....

.....that is all I have to say...


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

The entire concept of "breeding to calm a mare" just kills me. Really, they have a horse that is so difficult that they are asking for ways to calm her, and someone thinks passing that trait on is a good idea?

There's also the common mare that isn't broke to ride or the owners just don't have the time to ride the horse, so what else to do with a mare I don't ride... breed her, then she'll be doing something useful...

And the tried and true favorite... she's pretty...


----------

